# Canon LCD/Display Screen Problem



## ladybug (Jun 21, 2008)

Recently my Rebel XTi's display screen has been turning off and on repeatedly in a very short amount of time. After turning the camera on, the display screen will "turn off" for about 1 - 5 seconds and then turn back on for 1 to 10 seconds then turn back off and this will continue for who knows how long. It's especially annoying when I'm trying to adjust a setting and the display screen has turned off, then turns back on for a split second (barely enough time for me to change anything) and then goes back off again. I can't do anything to the settings when the screen is flickering like this. The battery meter is still full. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2008)

Is it still under warranty?  I would send it in if it is.


----------



## Crosby (Jun 21, 2008)

If not under warranty, take it to a repair shop. Sounds like there is a partially disconnected power 'wire' to the LCD.


----------



## ladybug (Jun 21, 2008)

Thankfully, it is still under warranty but darn, it sounds serious.


----------

